# 1/5 Flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Flounder gigging remains hit or miss over the last few nights, even with dead-calm winds for 3 nights in a row. The flounder are typical winter size, with most in the 14-15" range, and a few widely scattered larger fish. With tide levels dropping fast, black drum have become easier to target, making for some fast-paced action when we find a school. Gigging should gradually improve over the next month as temperatures warm, and fish size typically gets better as we move into late January and February.

*1/3/2019*
I had repeat customer Nelson B. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with light NW wind, slightly low tide levels, and cold temps in the 40's. We got a slow start, only finding a couple scattered flounder in the first hour. After moving around several times, we found some better action, but its was still slow. We ended with 8 flounder plus 3 black drum by 10:30pm

*1/4/2019*
I had repeat customer Steve Y. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with light South wind, low tide levels, and cold temps in the upper 40's. We got a very slow start, finding our first flounder 2 hours into the trip. Dirty water was a problem tonight, and we had trouble locating anywhere good to gig. The action remained slow for the entire trip, and we ended with 3 flounder plus 2 black drum and 2 sheepshead by 11pm.

*1/5/2019*
I had longtime customer Jason G. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with light SE wind, extreme low tide levels, and cool temps in the upper 50's. Water clarity was very good tonight, completely different from the night before, and made for a relaxing night with fish easy to spot. We got on the flounder right away, gigging 6 in the first 45 minutes. After making a move, we found some more scattered flounder and plenty of black drum. The kids had a great time gigging flounder and drum. We ended with 12 flounder plus 17 black drum and 3 sheepshead by 10pm.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 6, 7, 9, 11-19, 21-23
February: 1, 3-8, 10-14, 18-21, 24-28
March: 2-5, 8, 9, 11-15, 17-22, 24-29, 31
April: 1-4, 7-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*1/6/2019*
I had longtime customer Ron J. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SE wind at 10-15mph and very low tide levels. Water clarity was poor just about everywhere we went tonight, making it tough to spot flounder and drum in deeper areas. We hit a bunch of spots, but only a couple small areas produced any fish. We ended with 6 flounder plus 10 black drum by 12:30am.


----------

